# What is this tool / adapter?



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

This tool was in grandpa's tools.
He's no longer around to ask him what it is.

Any ideas what this is for?


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

Another angle...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It's a miter saw guide somewhat like this. Antique vintage Miter Saw Guide Wooden Cabinet Screw Hardware Unusual Old EG | eBay


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Yup, it's the upper portion of a hand held miter saw. It's the part that guides the saw blade, typically a back saw with a stiffener on the top edge. The rest of the unit is missing;


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

One in Blue:








VINTAGE Sears Craftsman Mitre Saw Working Angle Cut Cast Aluminum 18" long Base | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for VINTAGE Sears Craftsman Mitre Saw Working Angle Cut Cast Aluminum 18" long Base at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## AJ. (Feb 22, 2012)

THANK YOU EVERYONE!!

When I saw the linked ebay photos... something clicked on my mind.

ANOTHER part/tool which I did not know what it was for.

I just married them... and we are cooking!!!


Thank you extended Grandpa's.
Thank you for helping out when I couldn't ask mine directly


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

The 9 - 22 1/2 - 30 - 36 - 45 stops are interesting, understand them all except the 9 degrees.


----------

